# CJM280



## Android (Feb 22, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with a CJM280 lathe? Quality? Threading good enough. It’s made by Wmt Industrial out of China. One or two of their other machines look like Bolton’s.  It seems to affordable and has a Mt5 bore. It still doesn’t have a true quick change gearbox only a partial. I like the Birmingham 12 x 36 but it’s huge for my needs and a bit than I can justify as a hobby tool. I’m using an Atlas but the change gears are tiring me out.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 22, 2018)

Rather handsome looking, does it have power cross feed? What is the swing? Price?
Mark


----------

